# download programm



## anfänger15 (12. Jun 2007)

Hallo, 
ich hab ein programm programmiert mit dem man vom server dateien herunterladen können soll. Dies funktioniert auch 
beim localhost wenn ich es aber auf einem anderen pc versuche fehlt mir oft das dateiende.

Ich bin ziemlich verwirt da es nicht in zusammenhang mit bestimmten dateien auftrit sondern irgendwie zufällig ???:L 

Wie kann das sein?

danke


----------



## HoaX (12. Jun 2007)

ohne zu wissen über welches protokoll, ob server und client selbst geschrieben sind, und evtl. kurze ausschnitte von client und server kann man dazu nur einwas sagen:

Das kann sein weil du was falsch machst.


----------



## anfänger15 (13. Jun 2007)

Also Server  und Client sind selbst geschrieben. Das ganze läuft auf dem port 80 und da beim localhost ja alles funktioniert wollte ich nur wissen an was das liegen kann da eigentlich im code ja kein fehler sein dürfte sonst würde es ja auch nicht beim localhost funktionieren.


----------

